# Hiya Wassup?!



## JuiceBox

Hiya, my name's Alix and I was introduced to this forum by KrisKitten who's been a really gd mate of mine for waaaay too long :p (its her lovely Tommy u'll see me with in my avatar... ^.^)
I'm a dance teacher n hoping to become a choreographer. My boyfriend and I have talked bou tryin after I've finished uni, as both of us really want kids, but we both want to set ourselves up for life before we do. 
Lookin forward to hopefully talkin n mettin u all...
Ali
xoxox


----------



## KiansMummy

hey welcome to bnb gl ttc xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi: WELCOME XX


----------



## jen1604

Hiiiii :D 

Welcome to BnB xx


----------



## JuiceBox

Thanx alot :)
i just realised i put an angry face icon thingy up... i swear i hit the happy face button :/
Can u tell I'm new? :p
xoxox


----------



## jen1604

:rofl: I did wonder why it was an angry face. 
x


----------



## JuiceBox

:D I'm too cool
Kris tells me that u guys are mates - I'm over hers now and shes teachin me to use this lol. Funnily enough both mine n Kris's OH have run away upstairs away from all this woman-ness XP 
Men these days :p
xox


----------



## Jkelmum

welcome to bnb x


----------



## KA92

Welcome to bnb!!!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome!

I did think Ohhh noooo when I saw the angry face :haha: :rofl:


----------



## booflebump

Welcome!

When I saw the angry face and that Vickie had posted I though 'uh-oh' :rofl:

x


----------



## lousielou

booflebump said:


> Welcome!
> 
> When I saw the angry face and that Vickie had posted I though 'uh-oh' :rofl:
> 
> x

Ha! Me too!

Welcome :thumbup:


----------



## pinkmummy

Hiya and welcome :) xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Welcome :)
x


----------



## Squidge

Welcome :)


----------



## jen1604

JuiceBox said:


> :D I'm too cool
> Kris tells me that u guys are mates - I'm over hers now and shes teachin me to use this lol. Funnily enough both mine n Kris's OH have run away upstairs away from all this woman-ness XP
> Men these days :p
> xox

Oh bless!

I love Kris to bits :kiss: She's a fab girl.
Don't worry,you'll be completely addicted to BnB soon and have a ridiculous amount of posts like meeeee :D x


----------



## KrisKitten

:D
Im gonna be sad and say hello to you even though u were here all day 
Oh you so should be worried...shes an annggrryyy lady :winkwink:
:rofl:
No shes just not the brightest thing in the world - lol i asked her why it was an angry face and she just looked at me all confused going 'i thought it was happy :nope:' :haha:
I have a feeling that this >> :dohh: << smiley is gonna end up being on of her favourites :lol: xxx


----------



## KrisKitten

:rofl:
Im also loving how this thread has had more views than most of the others and its only been up one day -
Ali you know how to make a splash with your crazy anger issues :rofl:
You've gotta wonder how many people viewed this thread in the hope of something juicy and went away severely disappointed :lol: xxx


----------



## halas

welcome lol i was scrolling down and im thinking y an earth is somone introducing themselves with an angry face maybe they dont like bnb lol


----------



## Agiboma

hello

welcome to bnb


----------



## silver_penny

KrisKitten said:


> :rofl:
> Im also loving how this thread has had more views than most of the others and its only been up one day -
> Ali you know how to make a splash with your crazy anger issues :rofl:
> You've gotta wonder how many people viewed this thread in the hope of something juicy and went away severely disappointed :lol: xxx

:haha: I was one of those! :blush: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## JuiceBox

KrisKitten said:


> :D
> Im gonna be sad and say hello to you even though u were here all day
> Oh you so should be worried...shes an annggrryyy lady :winkwink:
> :rofl:
> No shes just not the brightest thing in the world - lol i asked her why it was an angry face and she just looked at me all confused going 'i thought it was happy :nope:' :haha:
> I have a feeling that this >> :dohh: << smiley is gonna end up being on of her favourites :lol: xxx

thnx -.- :p lol altho i do love that smiley :F
:dohh:
I'm havin fun already lol :p
and ... ahem ... someone is named Blondatron for a reasonnnnnn :p

hmmm if people want angry - il give them angry 
MWAHAHAHAHAHAHA 
xoxox


----------



## JuiceBox

:D hahaha thanx every1 - altho now i feel everyone is gunna kno me as the newbie :(
ahhh wells il get the hang of it... i might know how to use it by the time im 30!
xoxox


----------



## JuiceBox

jen1604 said:


> JuiceBox said:
> 
> 
> :D I'm too cool
> Kris tells me that u guys are mates - I'm over hers now and shes teachin me to use this lol. Funnily enough both mine n Kris's OH have run away upstairs away from all this woman-ness XP
> Men these days :p
> xox
> 
> Oh bless!
> 
> I love Kris to bits :kiss: She's a fab girl.
> Don't worry,you'll be completely addicted to BnB soon and have a ridiculous amount of posts like meeeee :D xClick to expand...

haha i hope so :D 
ur picture is very nice btw :) 

hmmm i may be understanding this quote thing... but its kinda lookin like it might be quite alot of blue text at the top :/
xox


----------



## KrisKitten

Aw bless u, clever clogs :haha:
U are a newbie...its fine people should be nice to you :lol: xxx


----------



## jen1604

I'm sorry but thinking of 'Hiya Wassup?!?!' said in an angry voice is STILL making me laugh :rofl: x


----------



## KrisKitten

:rofl:


----------



## JuiceBox

hahaha :D only I cud manage that :p

yesyes be nice to me  !
xox


----------



## xJG30

*Welcome To BnB :wave:*


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------

